

Welcome to Windows 8 – The Developer Preview - lvillani
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/13/welcome-to-windows-8-the-developer-preview.aspx

======
i386
I must commend Microsoft for removing all barriers of entry to the Windows 8
Developer Preview - no signup, no msdn subscription required and best of all,
no download manager activex control.

------
dangrossman
I wonder if it'll run in a VM. I'd like to try Windows 8 on my laptop without
messing with partitions/dual booting.

~~~
johkra
According to a twitter answer, yes. At least with Virtual PC. (See reply to
question by MrComputerRevo on <http://twitter.com/#!/windevs> )

Edit: Direct link: <http://twitter.com/#!/windevs/status/113690827217313792>
(Thank you, Simon.)

BTW: How do you link to a twitter conversation?

~~~
simonsarris
You click on the timestamp (e.g. "6 minutes ago")

------
xtacy
It looks _anyone_ can download the developer preview; I am looking forward to
trying it!

~~~
pearle
As am I. I have an old extra C2D machine here currently running Ubuntu that I
plan to reformat to Windows 8 (My laptop is my primary Linux machine these
days). I'm looking forward to playing with the new dev tools.

------
Raphael
Installed 32-bit version in VirtualBox. None of the Metro apps will start
(could be related to lack of network access).

------
jadedoto
I've got the 32bit version and trying to get it to run in VB. It's installing
right now...

